# Onkyo TX-NR709 audio/video cuts in and out



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

Is this the infamous HDMI handshake issue I have been hearing about? Because recently my receiver just started dropping signals then immediately picking them back up. Is my model defective or is this just something we all have to grin and bear with?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I am not sure about this being "infamous" as their is not an AVR I know of that someone has not encountered Handshaking issues. I own a TX-NR3008 and 3 Onkyo HDMI AVR's before it and have never experienced Handshaking issues. I would swap out the ends of the affected Sources and definitely use the best HDMI Cable you have for the Monitor Out. Sorry you are experiencing this. I truly believe HDMI is a Trojan Horse in the guise of replacing up to near a dozen separate Cables with one, but really being offered to make Recording, Copying, etc, impossible. All I know is you never read about folks having issues with Component Cables with S/PDIF/ Sad thing is, due to the Analog Sunset, soon you will not even be able to watch HD over Component. Sorry to read about your issues.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

I didn't mean it as a issue that was only specific to Onkyo I just read a lot of people have this handshake issue in general. I use a Beldin cable its short one too only about 3 feet to connect my receiver to my hdtv. it's a very thick and high quality cable. The audio and video always comes right back I'm just worried about it being something that will get progressively worse. Other than that the receiver is absolutely amazing and is barely warm to touch even when playing up to -40db.


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

Oddly enough this issue only happens with my PS3 when I'm watching movies/TV shows or listening to music through my PS3. Whenever I play games on my PS3, Xbox 360, or Wii I never had the audio or video cut out at all. the way it cuts out almost reminds me of watching tv on the old antennas for the tube tvs. When you would bump them and all of a sudden the tv image would glitch for a moment then return to normal. It does that, but the audio cuts out at the same time too. The screen on the receiver will literally go from reading PLII Music or Movie to being completely blank. It's a very vexing issue.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I did not take it negatively. Rather, I really believe HDMI is a very problematic interface. I have a very close friend who is a CI Installer who travels all over the World on Installations and he absolutely abhors HDMI. Due to the aforementioned Analog Sunset, Companies like the one he works at are scrambling rewiring older HT's that used Component Cable Runs as they are trouble free comparatively. Problem again is Studios are inserting Image Constraint Tokens after January 1st of this year as the first part of the AACS HDMI Final Adopter Agreement that do not allow higher than 576 Lines of Resolution over Component on some Blu-Ray Discs. Soon, there will be only HDMI on the back of Video Sources with Component, S-Video, and Composite being no longer allowed.
J


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm sure eventually the problem will be solved. Honestly, if it is HDMI handshake I'm okay with it. I'm worried about my receiver and the possibility that it has nothing to do with the HDMI handshake. If this is something that just happens alright I can deal with it as long as it doesn't mean my new baby is dying. :sweat:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Raikugen said:


> Oddly enough this issue only happens with my PS3 when I'm watching movies/TV shows or listening to music through my PS3. Whenever I play games on my PS3, Xbox 360, or Wii I never had the audio or video cut out at all. the way it cuts out almost reminds me of watching tv on the old antennas for the tube tvs. When you would bump them and all of a sudden the tv image would glitch for a moment then return to normal. It does that, but the audio cuts out at the same time too. The screen on the receiver will literally go from reading PLII Music or Movie to being completely blank. It's a very vexing issue.


Just to make sure, have you checked to make sure your 709 does not fall under the Factory Recall. It affected all x09's made in November, December 2011 and January 2012. Go to Onkyo's Website and enter your S/N and they can tell you if your AVR falls under the Recall.


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, ummm where is the serial number on the back of this behemoth? lol And where on their site do I enter the serial number to figure this out?

I found something on the back that says Onkyo Refurbished Unit Limited Warranty with a number under it is that the serial number?


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

I found a UK version of the onkyo site talking about the recall I entered that number i found under the refurbished unit text and it said it wasn't affected. So i guess thats a good thing, here is the site anyway though.http://www.uk.onkyo.com/en/product-recall-80305.html


----------



## Raikugen (Jul 6, 2011)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am not sure about this being "infamous" as their is not an AVR I know of that someone has not encountered Handshaking issues. I own a TX-NR3008 and 3 Onkyo HDMI AVR's before it and have never experienced Handshaking issues. I would swap out the ends of the affected Sources and definitely use the best HDMI Cable you have for the Monitor Out. Sorry you are experiencing this. I truly believe HDMI is a Trojan Horse in the guise of replacing up to near a dozen separate Cables with one, but really being offered to make Recording, Copying, etc, impossible. All I know is you never read about folks having issues with Component Cables with S/PDIF/ Sad thing is, due to the Analog Sunset, soon you will not even be able to watch HD over Component. Sorry to read about your issues.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Well I switched the ends like you said and the cutting out issue seems to be gone again. So maybe it was a loose connection from the bass shaking it or maybe a cord was bumped and it loosened. Either way thank you yet again you have been extremely helpful! :T


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Raikugen said:


> Well I switched the ends like you said and the cutting out issue seems to be gone again. So maybe it was a loose connection from the bass shaking it or maybe a cord was bumped and it loosened. Either way thank you yet again you have been extremely helpful! :T


May it last my brother. And I am here to help you in any way I can possibly do so.


----------

